# marine bio-spira??does it work???



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

setting up another salt tank for a family member of mine.l i'm planning on doing a test wheather or not this stuff actually cycles the tank overnite as mention by this product..everybody is high on the freshwater form of it..so i've decide to give there new marine form a shot..i will post pictures of the test reading before and after..tank has been setup for two day now...to let the gravel settle and the water warm up..

here are a few specs of what the tank is and has

-100g plexy
-20 gallon sump/bio-ball..( a phantom skimmer.yet to be turned out and will be turned off during the the test period)
-salinty at 1.020
-temp @ 79.1
-ph @7.9
-crush coral mixed with white sand as base.
-3 domino damsels and one yellow tail.

pictures to come shortly of the first tests ..


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

this product has only been available for less than a month, but I have heard many reports of this stuff working just as well as its fresh water counter part.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

well here are the first tests AMMONIA: color chart


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

0.50ppm :sad:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

on the color card its on the third level 0.50ppm

sorry its fuzzy..my camera sucks


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

on to the nitrite..color chart


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

0.25ppm


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

on the third color of the color chart...0.25ppm


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

how long has it been? use more? There could be a lot more of those things in there to start with if those fish have been in there a wile.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

stay tuned tomorrow for the conclusion to this test...will the test pass?will the marine version work?will the thePACK be assed out because this sh*t cost an arm and a leg? can thePACK take better FU*kin pictures? you have to tune in ..same pfury time..same pfury forum...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

new marine form... :smile:


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey pack Anotehr fish I ahve found great for cycling is mollies. Just acclimatize them to it slowely and no Worries. Cheaper than damsels and much easier to catch


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

2 days later, what are the results?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry guy i haven't posted.will do when i get to my home computer...you wouldn't believe the outcome..


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

great or bad though?!?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorrry for the delay...with the results

nitrite--0ppm ..dropped..perfect


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ammonia dropped one shade..

025.ppm


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

how about anouther update this weekend? I am curiouse if the nitrites stay gone. They should but, I am interested in the rezults.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

will do B.P..will do more test tomorrow and let you know the results.as of right now..i'm not satisfied especially for what i paid for it...instruction on the bio-spira reads..instant cycle..add bio-spira and your ready to add fish..







so far i beg to differ..


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

call em up and complain









maybe ull get some sh*t for free hehe


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah I hear it is running about $15 most places. If .25 is as high as it get with no nitrites than I think It did fairly well. As to the instant claim: your right that seems bogas. 2-3 days is still pretty damn good though.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

2 to 3 days is still alot better than a month. Plus .50 ammonia and .25 nitrites is still low enough that it won't stress the fish out too bad. I find the stuff to be well worth the money. Hell i even bought some stock :smile: They can't keep the stuff on the shelves. If you are like me, and never wan't to wait. Then this stuff is golden. I have to just find a place that sells the marine form :sad: 
My marine tank will be set up in a couple weeks








I will post my results here as well with a new setup. 
Pack, is there any live rock in the tank? My results will be with LR


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> 2 to 3 days is still alot better than a month. Plus .50 ammonia and .25 nitrites is still low enough that it won't stress the fish out too bad. I find the stuff to be well worth the money. Hell i even bought some stock :smile: They can't keep the stuff on the shelves. If you are like me, and never wan't to wait. Then this stuff is golden. I have to just find a place that sells the marine form :sad:
> My marine tank will be set up in a couple weeks
> 
> 
> ...


no live rock..he has some coral and bowl rock in there..

i recently tested the tank setup again and the nitrite went up from 0ppm (second day after i added the bio) to that of 025.ppm..







..ammonia still the same 0.25ppm...

cool raptor if you can please take picture and water perimeters..see how this stuff works for you


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I never ended up usaing it. I could not find a local pet shop with it. I used live sand with chrushed coral. One week and no spikes, Probably from the live sand. ) ppm ammonia, 0ppm nitrites, and trace amounts of nitrate.
Here's just the bare setup. I am curing the Lr i got in a week ago. It had a little die off, and i didn't want it to slam the tank.
But i think i'll add it in tomarrow.


----------

